# If the UCI gave points for crashing.....



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Garmin would be unbeatable!!!!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

And Bbox would have won that TTT stage. . . .


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

That TTT was the most epic fail on bikes that I've ever witnessed.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> That TTT was the most epic fail on bikes that I've ever witnessed.


It was sure entertaining though.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I believe this is Garmin going for the leaders jersey in the points crashing competition, or this is the new superman position being tested:


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> That TTT was the most epic fail on bikes that I've ever witnessed.


:thumbsup:


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> That TTT was the most epic fail on bikes that I've ever witnessed.


just in case anyone missed it here's a recap

http://www.versus.com/videos/bbox-team-time-trial-crash


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

parity said:


> I believe this is Garmin going for the leaders jersey in the points crashing competition, or this is the new superman position being tested:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great photo!


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

BBOX riders suffered from sight fixation ... see it and run ride over it. Every competent motor-racing school teaches what BBOX did wrong and how to avoid it.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

parity said:


> I believe this is Garmin going for the leaders jersey in the points crashing competition, or this is the new superman position being tested:


great pic - where'd you find it?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

parity said:


> I believe this is Garmin going for the leaders jersey in the points crashing competition, or this is the new superman position being tested:


super sekrit testing of the flying squirrell skinsuits.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Sylint said:


> super sekrit testing of the flying squirrell skinsuits.


Apparently does NOT fly very well.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Sylint said:


> super sekrit testing of the flying squirrell skinsuits.



Pearl Izumi wants their skinsuit back but the boss said to destroy 'em


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Been watching the 2010 tour on the trainer.
Pretty sure that 80-90% of crashes during the Tour were caused by/involved an Euskatel Euskadi rider. Exception is the three crashes in the last 1.5km of stage one. EE had nothing to do with any of those.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

teoteoteo said:


> Pearl Izumi wants their skinsuit back but the boss said to destroy 'em


That's one way to do it :idea: I can just feel the road rash creeping up my arms, legs and stomach while looking at this picture :yikes:


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> great pic - where'd you find it?


Velonews.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Jens' crash in the Tour De France 2009 - Ouch, the pavement must have begged for mercy!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> That TTT was the most epic fail on bikes that I've ever witnessed.





I recall a TT a few years ago by some dude in polka dots that takes the cake for me.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

thechriswebb said:


> I recall a TT a few years ago by some dude in polka dots that takes the cake for me.


This sounds like Michael Rasmussen and the penultimate stage of the 2005 TDF. He went from 3rd to 7th on the GC, but retained the KOM jersey.


----------

